

Multiline strings in JavaScript - zatkin
https://github.com/sindresorhus/multiline

======
lightblade
It doesn't necessarily has to be slower than string concatenation. String
concatenation has the issue of a lot of gc pauses. You'll need some benchmark
tests to know for sure.

